

Automated LTC mining on EC2 GPU instances using Ansible - AdamMeghji
https://github.com/adammeghji/ansible-ltc-mining-on-ec2

======
AdamMeghji
Based on AWS spot instance pricing, LTC mining difficulty, and the present
value of LTC, it can be profitable to mine for LTC on EC2 g2.2xlarge
instances.

This project was inspired by Bob Feldbauer's post on Profitable LiteCoin
Mining on EC2, and a desire to practice my Ansible chops.

As of right now, the spot instance price is approx $0.30/hr, so it's no longer
immediately profitable, so I wouldn't recommend this if you're looking to flip
a quick buck (before yesterday would have been a different story).
Nevertheless, a fun weekend hack project if anyone's curious to give it a try!

------
guiambros
Nice. Even if it isn't immediately profitable, it's a nice pet project to
practice Ansible for almost break-even.

Provided that the LTC price doesn't crash overnight, obviously.

